# Apache 700 info required re replating



## PVW10 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all,
first post having found what i deemed the most friendly AT Forum (am well versed with Forums being a Ducati owner).

My question is i hear about replating to gain a lesser weight, could anybody explain this please ?
Reason being i would like my Son & Daughter to borrow the vehicle but there tender age only gave them a B1 catagory license.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Welcome to MHF!

I won't profess to be an expert but my understanding of downrating the plated weight of a van to 3500kg means that you have to reduce the payload available to you (so you can carry less in terms of people/food/gadgets etc).

Looking at the spec for your van http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/index.php/apache-700.html the mass in running order is already over 3500kg which means you would be unable to plate it at 3500kg. Even if you could it would leave no payload at all so all you could put in it would be the driver and some water/diesel!

Hopefully an expert will be along shortly but I think it's a non starter.

Phil


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

depending on the year of the 700 it could have 3 different gross weights.
3850, 4050 or 4250...
At the best case with a pre 2006 model it will be 3850 so by going down to 3500 you will loose 350kg off your payload.. a massive amount..
from memory my 2005 model has an unladed weight around 3200kg.. giving you virtually no payload if you went to 3500..

As mentioned above, my 2012 model is plated at 4250kg and coming in close to 3500 in running order, ie no passengers or payload added..


----------

